# Harman Kardon DPR 1005 sub out problem



## jimlg (Oct 31, 2009)

I am having a problem with the receiver not recognizing the sub output. I have reset everything, and nothing seems to work. It worked previously and when I tried hooking it up after running without the sub for a while it simply will not recognize the sub. Any ideas?

James


----------



## jimlg (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry for the bother, but after pulling my hair out for three hours, it appears I didn't have the speaker wire properly connected from the amp to the sub. Amazing how simply things can be and how stupid you can feel.

James


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

It happens to all of us. Glad to hear that your system is back up and running.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am so glad to read it was an all is well that ends well scenarios... At the end of the day, it truly is all that matters.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

